# How many...



## DriftingXpression (Apr 30, 2004)

Hello!

I maby will have a 300ZX (model from 1984 to 1989) and I want to know:

-How many of this model are in France actualy.
-How many HP she have. (it's a V6 non-turbo)
-Can we find some body kit, motor, interior parts and original parts.

Thank's...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Its like....I wanna write this dude an answer, but I dont y'know? 

Who knows how many Z's there are man- alot in france. When I was there I didnt see any.

The Turbo is 205 hp, but I dont know about the n/a- someone else will though.

Wings west and erebuni still have some stuff available- you ll have to do some checking man. The best way to find stuff in this forum is to do a search- youll find all the stuff you asked for.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

If you get an NA it will have 160 flywheel HP about 140 at the wheels. Also since I know the Z31 is rare in Europe parts won't be to easy to come by. Is it a 2 seater or 2by2? Also look around for a turbo since you seem to want to enhance your car you will want the turbos since well the NAs suck (they are good cars but power isn't going to happen). Kaminari kits and the ones already mentioned are made but it really matters what year you get and all.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Also in Europe the Turbos make 228 Flywheel HP. 205 is USDM


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

228?!?! Lets move there, They always get the good stuff man- we get crapped on.


----------



## DriftingXpression (Apr 30, 2004)

thank's for all your answer.
:thumbup: 

this model is a 2by2.


n/a = non turbo? isn't it?

I have looked for a small body kitt but I don't find anything. Wings W. , Nismo and the other. tomorow I will look by kaminari and the other that you have say.

The Z32 and Z33 ( = 350Z isn't it?) are very rare in europe. But it's the first one Z31 I have seen. And maby it will be mine :jump: 

Thank's for all specifications for this car.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah NA= non turbo or also known as normally aspirated (NA). Also Euro Speced Turbos have 228 flywheel horsepower. USDMs came with 205 at the fly it isn't the same elsewhere the US got ripped haha. So you could swap a Turbo into the car later.


----------



## DriftingXpression (Apr 30, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> So you could swap a Turbo into the car later.


 yep, I already thought it of it is one of my project but not for the beginning.

I must import it from Deutschland (allemagne or I dont't know how do you say it in english). than the car must be full stock for homologuation.


----------



## DriftingXpression (Apr 30, 2004)

I put 2 photographs of the car to you:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Man the rust looks kind of bad. In English they say Germany. Id check it out better because the rust looks kind of bad.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

James, you lost me man with the english say germany thing.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

"I must import it from Deutschland (allemagne or I dont't know how do you say it in english). than the car must be full stock for homologuation." by DriftingXpression

Thats why I said that. Sorry I lost you.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> "I must import it from Deutschland (allemagne or I dont't know how do you say it in english). than the car must be full stock for homologuation." by DriftingXpression
> 
> Thats why I said that. Sorry I lost you.


Deutschland is HOLLAND , bro , not Germany. :fluffy: At least , thats how I remember it from history class.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Deutschland is Germany. Hehe Deutscher Fussball Bund is my team. 2006 World Cup I'll be there staying with friends in Muenchen.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Deutschland is Germany. Hehe Deutscher Fussball Bund is my team. 2006 World Cup I'll be there staying with friends in Muenchen.


Guess you'll have to fight with my history teacher about that.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I thinkith that Germany is really a Japanese sub-country for there placement of spys in the european union...RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

